# Audi TTrs detail - time lapse



## craigbeal (Aug 21, 2008)

4 hours into 3 min


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Good work, if only that was real time!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking good 8) what polisher were you using? bet you were knackered must have been a long shift, well worth it though


----------

